# Help please, I have 2 accounts on one Kindle



## Jenjen (Dec 26, 2008)

When I first got my Kindle 1 it asked me to name my kindle (which I did) now everytime I buy books it asks to which kindle account I want it downloaded to.  It's driving me crazy because sometimes I'm in a hurry and pick the wrong account and then have to log back on to the computer and resend it to the right account.  Do you think I can deactivate one of the accounts or will it mess everything up?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm a bit confused. Do you have 2 Kindles? If not, you can deregister that other one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, when I named my Kindle it didn't create a second account, just changed the name on the one I had....it sounds like you have two accounts.  You need to deregister one of them.  I would call customer service and have them help you with this.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Or, if you really have two Kindles, just make sure the one you most often send to is listed first.  So instead of naming it Zaphod Beeblebrox, name it something like *Zaphod Beeblebrox, so it'll always be listed first.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> So instead of naming it Zaphod Beeblebrox, name it something like *Zaphod Beeblebrox, so it'll always be listed first.


Jenjen can't use Zaphod Beeblebrox, that's what mine is called!

Betsy


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jenjen can't use Zaphod Beeblebrox, that's what mine is called!
> 
> Betsy


Funny!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Jenjen said:


> Do you think I can deactivate one of the accounts or will it mess everything up?


I don't think it will mess anything up. So do you have two Kindles?


----------



## Jenjen (Dec 26, 2008)

Kind said:


> I don't think it will mess anything up. So do you have two Kindles?


Nope, just one kindle. So you think I can delete one of the accounts?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I do have two kindles. I always use USB. if you have the wrong name and transfer via USB it transfers but you cannot open. this was my first mistake the KB helped fixed. 
Sylvia


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jenjen said:


> Nope, just one kindle. So you think I can delete one of the accounts?


It might be worth it to let Amazon know. . . . for a while they showed I had two accounts. . .one where I'd bought my Kindle and books for it and the other I'd had for the previous 10or 12 years that had all my other purchases. . .they didn't completely talk to each other and my recommendations were wonky because the one couldn't see all my purchases through the other. Once they knew it had happened they were able to merge them. . .I'd never formally set up a second account, it's just something that happened by accident when I bought my Kindle, I think. Anyway, that could be your problem. . .or something similar. . .so let them know.

Ann


----------

